# im struggling to reply to posts and cant view pics???



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

as in the title im clicking on reply to post and the box goes all dark and wont let me write so I have to go round the houses to reply any reason why???? and I cant view other peoples pictures when I click on them it goes on dark


----------

